# Time spent in baby carrier



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

I am a bit concerned about the amount of time my 7 week old can spend in our baby bjorn carrier - it says suitable from 8lb so thats fine but she does spend quite a lot of her 'sleep time' in it as she really doesnt settle in her bed. I know it is best for newborns to lay flat so this is why i am wondering if there are any guidlines about carriers?

She doesnt actually sleep in her bed at night either as i BF her and leave in her in bed with us (safely) and she doesnt lie flat then either as she wakes up straight away almost if i roll her on her back so i leave her sleeping on her side.  Any issues with that i should worry about?!!  I am just worried about her little back! 


Thanks for an advice you can give

C
x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Ck78,

Sorry for the delay in reply  

I have to be honest and say i have no idea   But i have found this link to the baby bjorn site...
http://www.babybjorn.com/Eng/Questions-Answers/Mobility/When-can-I-start-using-a-BabyBjorn-baby-carrier-and-for-how-long-can-I-carry-my-child-in-one-/

Hope this helps

Luv V xxx

/links


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for your reply and honesty! 

I had a look at the link thanks and am happy that she is ok for the amount of time she is in it. 

C
x


----------

